# Single discus breathing at top of tank



## datadraw (May 3, 2013)

Hi, I have an 80Gal bowfront tank fully planted. The fish in the tank are, 2 discus, 2 yo yo loaches, cherry barbs, Chinese algae eaters and neon tetras. My problem is one of the discus is at the top of the tank and is turning dark. It is the only fish that appears distressed and has not eaten for over a week. No other problems with any of the other fish including the other discus. All PH Ammonia and other levels are fine. Do you think this an isolated problem or has anyone else had this issue with just one discus? Your advice is appreciated. Thanks, Kevin Andries. Edmonton, Alberta.


----------



## Immus21 (Jun 14, 2010)

I'm still new to Discus but I know they prefer to be in groups of 6+ and fast moving tank mates can stress them out. Also you have not provided enough info to really diagnose a problem. What size are the discus? What temp is your water? Water change schedule? Type of filter? CO2 or EI dosing? Etc


----------



## josephl (Apr 21, 2010)

datadraw said:


> Hi, I have an 80Gal bowfront tank fully planted. The fish in the tank are, 2 discus, 2 yo yo loaches, cherry barbs, Chinese algae eaters and neon tetras. My problem is one of the discus is at the top of the tank and is turning dark. It is the only fish that appears distressed and has not eaten for over a week. No other problems with any of the other fish including the other discus. All PH Ammonia and other levels are fine. Do you think this an isolated problem or has anyone else had this issue with just one discus? Your advice is appreciated. Thanks, Kevin Andries. Edmonton, Alberta.


If the other discus is eating, it sounds like it's more of an isolated problem with the one discus. Your bio load certainly isn't too high for a fully planted 80 gallon and the most 'aggressive' fish that you have are the chinese algae eaters.

If you have a spare tank, I would just move it, crank up the temperature to 90 and see if it recovers. Unlikely but possilble. In my experience, it just happens sometimes and until you dissect the fish, you will never know what happens. I have had fish grow from 2 inches large adults and then this happens. It's the only fish it would happen to, the rest just carry on.

If you are adding more discus, I would add at least 2, ideally 3. The last remaining discus is still a chiclid and will likley harass the new comers. Adding more than one new discus will disperse the agression


----------

